# Tail standard.



## aanya (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi guys, My name is Ritesh and I have been raising up gsd from quite a lot of time. I have this question regarding a german shephard dog puppy that is 8 weeks old and has its tail curled over back, its not always like while feeding and some other times its flat or down but rest all the time like walking and running the tail is usually curled over back. This pup has a show line lineage. 
Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread post #14 explains that the tail can be curled in a young puppy but will most likely straighten out when the puppy gets older. If it doesn't it is known as a gay tail.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/138507-curled-tails-puppies.html


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Like the pictures in this thread ? ....gay tail.....


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/159121-gay-tail-mix.html



SuperG


----------



## aanya (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys..


----------

